

Craigslist totally blacked out - joshontheweb
http://craigslist.org

======
zachshallbetter
Not totally blacked out, there's a timer at the bottom that allows you to
access it.

~~~
joshontheweb
you are right i missed that.

------
dangeur
It is not blacked out for me? Am I missing something?

~~~
joshontheweb
perhaps you aren't in the US? I know some of the blackouts are only for US ip
addresses.

